# Amy Weber Calls Orton a "Dirtbag"



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Christian lost the title in 2 days and Kofi is stuck in midcard hell.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

And Mr.Anderson got fired.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Randy Orton is a fucking asshole the power has gone to his head and he thinks hes untouchable and that he can get away with treating anyone like shit. Randy Orton totally ruined Kelly Kelly's image on a live radio interview saying she had slept around backstage when I know she hasent. He is a scumbag who will never grow up


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

> And Mr.Anderson got fired


forgot about that one. lol


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

I know Orton has a bad history with backstage behavior earlier in his career. I stopped watching from 2003-2011, so I wasn't watching when Amy Weber was on, but I definitely don't doubt he treated her poorly given his history.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

At first I didn't even know who that girl is but after googeling I remember her. 

Well, I guess we already know that Orton had his bad years. So nothing special.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah, and he use pyrotechnics on Cena, and kicked his dad in the ead really hard.

In all seriousnes,he has admitted to being an ass back in the day, he and Cena both said so in his documentary. Calling 2K a whore on radio was just fun, I belive they're freinds in real life


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Randy Orton is a dirtbag? Shocker!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Orton can do whatever the fuck he wants because he's Orton. As it should be. Plus, from the sounds of it, what he did was hilarious. Also, Christian losing the title in two days + Kennedy getting fired = Double win.


----------



## Jobbersrule (May 24, 2012)

Randy orton is the best


----------



## Straight Awesome (May 23, 2012)

It's not exactly the first time Orton's been painted as an ass...probably won't be the last either.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Tell us something we don't know.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Orton of 2012 isn't the Orton of 2005/06. Yes, he does have some jerk-like qualities (just like HBK. Sorry it's true, just because he's devout now doesn't mean you can't be an asshole.) but is a far cry from where he was in 2005 when he was young and dumb. He's got a wife and kids now so I doubt he even comes close to that level anymore.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Early years Orton sounds a bit like pre-Christian HBK.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry 'Amy Weber' but who are you? Just some sour little girl who isn't talented enough to lace up ortons boots. Go cry.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

This news is old as hell. Stop making retarded goss threads OP, I love goss but these are fucking lame.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Randy Orton is a fucking asshole the power has gone to his head and he thinks hes untouchable and that he can get away with treating anyone like shit. Randy Orton totally ruined Kelly Kelly's image on a live radio interview saying she had slept around backstage *when I know she hasent*. He is a scumbag who will never grow up


How DA HELLLL do you know this?


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Didn't he call K2 a slut last summer? Even tho it's probably true and she's a slut he's not the one who should've claimed it.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Contrarian said:


> *Seems like Orton was* big time douchebag backstage. Didnt he call Kelly kelly a whore on public radio show?


That's the main thing. He WAS. This was around 2003/2004. Orton was in his early 20s. Even Orton admitted that when he first came into the WWE, he was a real bad person. But now he's married and has a kid too, so he's a completely diff person.


Even look at HBK. The HBK who people saw in the 90s, was the HBK that he(as well as many people backstage) hated. But then he got married, had other changes in his life, and became a whole new person he was happy with.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Orton is quite the anomaly, he definitely reminds me of pre-jesus Shawn Michaels. I think since he's admitted his faults and has changed his behavior so its time to stop bring up old stuff. He has a lot to atone for so we should try to let him do that.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Like we haven't heard that before...



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Randy Orton is a fucking asshole the power has gone to his head and he thinks hes untouchable and that he can get away with treating anyone like shit. Randy Orton totally ruined Kelly Kelly's image on a live radio interview saying she had slept around backstage when I know she hasent. He is a scumbag who will never grow up


Not really, Orton would have no reason to lie. And K2 didn't reject it either, so we know damn well that she's a slut that sleeps around! No need to get butthurt over it, just accept it.


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

> She also feuded with Joy Giovanni and defeated her by *forfeit* in her lone wrestling match.


:lmao What a "career".


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah Orton is kind of a douche.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The funny thing about this is, Punk may be a huge duck, but he would never treat women this way! But it's good to know that it seems like Orton's changed a lot since then.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

THANOS said:


> The funny thing about this is, Punk may be a huge duck, but he would never treat women this way! But it's good to know that it seems like Orton's changed a lot since then.


Austin was probably one of the worst(didn't he get arrested a few times?), but people still liked him. So I don't think peoples personal lives have much impact on what fans think of them. Unless fans hate that star, then if something happens in that persons life, it'll be another reason to hate them.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Walls said:


> Orton can do whatever the fuck he wants because he's Orton. As it should be.


No doubt. 

So much bitterness in this interview from a model/stripper/whatever with two months career in wrestling on one of the 4 biggest new stars of the last decade and the second biggest full time star in the wrestling industry since May 2010.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> No doubt.
> 
> So much bitterness in this interview from a model/stripper/whatever with two months career in wrestling on one of the 4 biggest new stars of the last decade and the second biggest full time star in the wrestling industry since May 2010.


So you get mad when punk is a dick but not orton


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> No doubt.
> 
> So much bitterness in this interview from a model/stripper/whatever with two months career in wrestling on one of the 4 biggest new stars of the last decade and the second biggest full time star in the wrestling industry since May 2010.


Lmao oh the double standard from you! Punk flips off miz and truth and you call him a disgrace, Orton shits in a divas bag and harasses another one and you call HER a disgrace! :lol Your too much!


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Lmao oh the double standard from you! Punk flips off miz and truth and you call him a disgrace, Orton shits in a divas bag and harasses another one and you call HER a disgrace! :lol Your too much!


LOL so true biased people


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

Didn't he shit in her bag or something? Legend.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

its nothing new its been well known that at the start of ortons career he acted like a total prick,even he admitted it on his dvd,but suposedly around the time he got married and the birth of his daughter he started to mature,hhh and cena even said randy used to be a ass,but know orton and cena are the best of friends,but in saying that he supposedly is one of the nicest guys on the roster


----------



## JohnTheRevelator (Apr 9, 2012)

Walls said:


> Orton can do whatever the fuck he wants because he's Orton. As it should be. Plus, from the sounds of it, what he did was hilarious. Also, Christian losing the title in two days + Kennedy getting fired = Double win.


Orton's a piece of shit, waddaya see in him?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Lmao oh the double standard from you! Punk flips off miz and truth and you call him a disgrace, Orton shits in a divas bag and harasses another one and you call HER a disgrace! :lol Your too much!


Didn't see the word "disgrace" anywhere in his post.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

hes a changed man now, a husband and father if you watched his documentary you would understand, the likes of cena and punk did not like him back in the day.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I heard he spit on a ritard once.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Didn't see the word "disgrace" anywhere in his post.


He said she's a bitter ex-employee for going through all that, while saying Orton can do no wrong  and you 100% know he believes she's a disgrace.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Tell us something we don't know.


----------



## imnotastar (Nov 15, 2006)

wow another gang up on ROCK3:16AE, let's just say this as biased as he may be, you are all no different, cm punk marks


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Im not defending Orton but i think people should realize that this took place years ago when Orton was young and immature. Also Orton had drug problems back then which made his attitude worse. it seems though over th last few years since having a family orton has grown up. I mean HBk is known as one of the worst backstage guys but now he is cleaned up


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I don't think it's any secret that Orton used to be an asshole. He'll be the first to admit it before he changed. Cena and Punk have stated there's two Randy's. The asshole Randy from several years ago, and this Randy, which is completely different. People mature, and Orton's obviously done that since he's gotten married and had a child.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*stfu bitch, Orton can do whatever he wants to do, he is the man.*_


----------



## JohnTheRevelator (Apr 9, 2012)

LOL @ Orton's fanboys.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

The Winning One™ said:


> Orton of 2012 isn't the Orton of 2005/06. Yes, he does have some jerk-like qualities (just like HBK. Sorry it's true, just because he's devout now doesn't mean you can't be an asshole.) but is a far cry from where he was in 2005 when he was young and dumb. He's got a wife and kids now so I doubt he even comes close to that level anymore.


this, i think orton has mature since then,its been quite some time since i heard of an orton incident so i think he's passed that stage already. not saying what he did was right but you get the point. and idk if someone mentioned it already but orton also had that crazy hotel craziness back in 2007 i believe where he left a mess or broke walls, i forgot the whole story but yeah early on in main event people careers, idk why but they just tend to act like jackasses , it really does go to their head


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

All I gotta say is this:

Randy Orton: WWE Superstar known around the world.
Amy Weber: Who?


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

PacoAwesome said:


> All I gotta say is this:
> 
> Randy Orton: WWE Superstar known around the world.
> Amy Weber: Who?


Ask any non-fan and they'd say the same. Her fault wasn't being unaware of Orton in general, it was choosing to join a company full of egotists without doing a bit of research.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This doesn't surprise me at all and I don't have a problem with believing every word of it.*


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

Extremely old news.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> No doubt.
> 
> So much bitterness in this interview from a model/stripper/whatever with two months career in wrestling on one of the 4 biggest new stars of the last decade and the second biggest full time star in the wrestling industry since May 2010.


So if Punk acts like an asshole, it shows some great character flaw. When Randy Orton does it, it's a way to show he's a baws. Ok.

Sent from my ADR6300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Randy Orton is a dirtbag 

Who'da thought... rton


gothmog 3rd said:


> In all seriousnes,he has admitted to being an ass back in the day, he and Cena both said so in his documentary. Calling 2K a whore on radio was just fun, *I belive they're freinds in real life*


AS IF.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Medo said:


> _*stfu bitch, Orton can do whatever he wants to do, he is the man.*_


Yeah, that's why he doesn't draw. He's totally the man.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

who gives a fuck.. hasn't Orton himself even admitted he was an asshole back then and has matured?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Aloverssoulz said:


> Yeah, that's why he doesn't draw. He's totally the man.


_*the draw thing again ?! come on this is getting lame and old.*_


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

Medo said:


> _*the draw thing again ?! come on this is getting lame and old.*_


(Y)True


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Medo said:


> _*the draw thing again ?! come on this is getting lame and old.*_


Big star or not, draw or not, there is no excuse for treating other people in the disgusting ways Randy Orton has done. Attempting to justify it is just sad.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

greendayedgehead said:


> Big star or not, draw or not, there is no excuse for treating other people in the disgusting ways Randy Orton has done. Attempting to justify it is just sad.


*Hey i didn't justify anything stupid Orton did in the past, as many others mentinoed it, Orton was an ass back in the time and he even admitted it in his last documentry but this was a long time ago but now the guy is married and have a daughter and seems to be changed man for good now.

He made a mistake and nobody is pecrfect, he learned his lesson and became a different man, the funny thing that he almost had the same pathway like HBK had, and both of them are my favorite of all time :lol


anyway, the bitch needs to move on and stop crying about what happend 7 years ago.*


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Did they have to trick her into revealing the "asshole" with a word association game? 'Cuz that's what it seems like. 

Maybe Orton was once a total prick. Maybe he's changed and maybe he hasn't. The only way we're going to get to the bottom of this is by insulting each other's favorite wrestlers!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Medo said:


> *Hey i didn't justify anything stupid Orton did in the past,*





Medo said:


> _*stfu bitch, Orton can do whatever he wants to do, he is the man.*_


:hmm:


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Medo said:


> *
> anyway, the bitch needs to move on and stop crying about what happend 7 years ago.*


She's done nothing of the sort. This interview is from several years ago. It's only referenced in this new article about her music. Nobody's crying about what happened 7 years ago... apart from you. The lack of reading comprehension in this thread is embarrassing. In actual relation to the article at hand, good on ya Weber! Get down with your music and your bad self and what not!



greendayedgehead said:


> :hmm:


BUT HE DIDN'T DO ANYTHING

BUT THAT WAS THE PAST AND HE'S BETTER NOW

BUT SHUT UP GREENDAYEDGEHEAD THIS CHICK'S A BITCH LEAVE ORTON ALONE HE'S DA BEST EVER HE CAN DO WHAT HE LIKES

Ah. The glorious cycle of Ortonism.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Pretty sure Orton is a changed man, and this happened years ago.

Love all the people ganging up on the man, but will be the first to suck HBK's dick even though he was -MUCH- worse early in his career.

Grow the fuck up and get over it. Randy Orton was one of the biggest assholes early in his career, and now he isn't. Water under the damn bridge, lock the thread and lets move on.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I love how people are saying Orton has matured and isn't the same guy as he was 6 years ago when just last year he went on the radio and pretty much said Kelly Kelly is a whore.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

lol @ people saying it doesn't matter anymore since he's "matured". If Charles Manson came out and said he's matured does that mean we should forget how he was the head of the Manson Family?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Lots of guys have said that Orton used to be a massive douchbag but as he's got older, got off the drugs and had a child he's completely changed and become a nice person. I'm not the biggest Orton fan but he's always came across as a fun, chill guy in interviews over the last few years.



CamillePunk said:


> I love how people are saying Orton has matured and isn't the same guy as he was 6 years ago when just last year he went on the radio and pretty much said Kelly Kelly is a whore.


Yeah, what an outrageous thing to say...


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> I love how people are saying Orton has matured and isn't the same guy as he was 6 years ago when just last year he went on the radio and pretty much said Kelly Kelly is a whore.


I'm going to take two guy's word that have actually worked with him, those two being John Cena and CM Punk, over yours.

They say the guy used to be a massive douche-bag, and now he is one of the nicest guys and a apparent locker-room leader.

K2 is a whore. Its not a big surprise.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> I love how people are saying Orton has matured and isn't the same guy as he was 6 years ago when just last year he went on the radio and pretty much said Kelly Kelly is a whore.


I don't see anything wrong with telling facts. And it's not like he just came out of it randomly in the middle of the interview. That guy talking started saying a bunch of shit about Kelly Kelly and asked if he knows how many other wrestlers she's slept with and he happened to answer the question.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I don't see anything wrong with telling facts. And it's not like he just came out of it randomly in the middle of the interview. That guy talking started saying a bunch of shit about Kelly Kelly and asked if he knows how many other wrestlers she's slept with and he happened to answer the question.


That's being unprofessional.


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> I don't see anything wrong with telling facts. And it's not like he just came out of it randomly in the middle of the interview. That guy talking started saying a bunch of shit about Kelly Kelly and asked if he knows how many other wrestlers she's slept with and he happened to answer the question.


There's a difference between stating 'facts' and being a douche.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"He has a wife and child. He's better now!" Yeah like those politicians. Wife and children, for some men, do not equal being a brand new and better person who saves puppies. It just means that you have to be sneakier with how you operate your shit...and _knowing_ that people will always cover for you with the "he has a wife and child now" defense. It works wonders. 
Orton is a dirtbag. Is he shooting firecrackers off from one car to another car while on the road like he used to? No. But someone who isn't a dirtbag would not blast a co worker like he did on the radio last year.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm sure he still does have some asshole tendencies, just not even close to the same level as earlier in his career. He is alot more mature due to a wife and child, but I don't think he's gotten rid his asshole side, just filters alot more.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> "He has a wife and child. He's better now!" Yeah like those politicians. Wife and children, for some men, do not equal being a brand new and better person who saves puppies. It just means that you have to be sneakier with how you operate your shit...and _knowing_ that people will always cover for you with the "he has a wife and child now" defense. It works wonders.
> Orton is a dirtbag. Is he shooting firecrackers off from one car to another car while on the road like he used to? No. But someone who isn't a dirtbag would not blast a co worker like he did on the radio last year.


Allll of this.

And let's call a spade a spade here; if we're blasting Kelly for being a slut, what does that make Orton? Especially considering only one of those two are married with a kid... and has a multi-million dollar campaign geared towards promoting a "better now" image. Let's be fair here.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

yawn, is this really new?

Orton was a huge asshole years ago. Did drugs and was a true dirtbag.

Now, he's married with a child and he has changed. Yes, he still has some asshole tendencies, but comparing the Orton of 2011-2012, to a young Orton, he's a completely different man.

Some people act like Orton is the only person that as done some jackass shit in Wrestling. He wasn't the first, and won't be the last.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*So basically this tells us that Orton was a jackass yers ago?
We know that already.
Watch his DVD, to get a real insight to his life. He admits his wrongs, and how much of a dick his was.

He's literally is a different person now.*


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Amber B said:


> "He has a wife and child. He's better now!" Yeah like those politicians. Wife and children, for some men, do not equal being a brand new and better person who saves puppies. It just means that you have to be sneakier with how you operate your shit...and _knowing_ that people will always cover for you with the "he has a wife and child now" defense. It works wonders.
> Orton is a dirtbag. Is he shooting firecrackers off from one car to another car while on the road like he used to? No. But someone who isn't a dirtbag would not blast a co worker like he did on the radio last year.


 Well guys like jericho and punk have shown that they get carried away as well. jericho beat up fans in the parking lot and now he shitted on a country. also CM Punk just recently insulted people about that whole same sex marriage thing. I mean i dont agree with the same sex marriage but he went too far insulting people its disrespectful. so you cant just call certain people who you dislike out you gotta be fair


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

All I'm seeing here is another thread to bash the fuck out of Orton. I'm pretty sure this whole situation is common knowledge and this happened literally -YEARS- ago.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JCrusher said:


> Well guys like jericho and punk have shown that they get carried away as well. jericho beat up fans in the parking lot and now he shitted on a country. also CM Punk just recently insulted people about that whole same sex marriage thing. I mean i dont agree with the same sex marriage but he went too far insulting people its disrespectful. so you cant just call certain people who you dislike out you gotta be fair


1. What does Jericho and Punk have to do with Orton?
2. You must be new because I always call Punk out on his shit. 
3. This has nothing to do with who I like or do not like. If they're an asshole or doing douchebag things, I will say it- fan or not.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Amber B said:


> 1. What does Jericho and Punk have to do with Orton?
> 2. You must be new because I always call Punk out on his shit.
> 3. This has nothing to do with who I like or do not like. If they're an asshole or doing douchebag things, I will say it- fan or not.


 Relax man just calm down, I was just saying that everyone makes mistake Orton included. orton was an asshole but h ssems to have changed for a while now so im not saying that you shoukd forget his bad past but people change


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Orton's a dickhead obviously. He left the Marines dishonorably. And he caused wrestlers to be buried, depushed, or off packing to go to TNA. And he called Kelly Kelly a whore, which whether true or not you really shouldn't say about someone publicly without provocation. No surprise here.


----------



## Danthree10 (Dec 2, 2011)

Just let the past be the past. Orton matured already.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah Orton's an asshole, that's sort of a fact by now. He doesn't seem to be as bad these days though, maybe he started to grow up a bit.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

So he has wife and kids now, that makes him a saint?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Don't remember Amy Weber

OOOOOHHH that horse faced chick


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Hazaq said:


> So he has wife and kids now, that makes him a saint?


No. But his life has changed for the better since then. Just like how HBK was bad in the 90s, then lots of thing(including having a wife and kids) really changed his life alot.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

LOLOrton.

Its not like he changed much, he still called K2 a slut.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Vyed said:


> LOLOrton.
> 
> Its not like he changed much, he still called K2 a slut.


But there's a very high chance she is.

Also she pissed in a sink with a camera on her.

Why does this thread have 9 pages lol?


----------



## John_Sheena22 (Apr 19, 2012)

Really old news.
I think Amy Weber also said that JBL called her a prostitute.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

What's with all these news threads you make?


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh look, old news. 

Yes, Orton was a dick back then. I don't doubt he still is, or can be one at times. Nobody is perfect. Do we have to sit and dwell about how bad of a person he is? HBK was in a dark place at one time too, and like HBK, I think Randy has become a better person over time. I still think he has an inner asshole if the K2 thing is true, but hey, she probably is one. Why lie? Just to look professional? People shouldn't ask questions if they don't want an HONEST freaking answer.

So what's the point of this thread? To hate on Orton? I don't like him too much myself but it seems it's a real cool thing to find reasons to hate the top faces of the company around here.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

The Rebel said:


> *So basically this tells us that Orton was a jackass yers ago?
> We know that already.
> Watch his DVD, to get a real insight to his life. He admits his wrongs, and how much of a dick his was.
> 
> He's literally is a different person now.*


Has Orton ever apologized to her though?

I'm not saying he hasn't changed, but I think it's about time he at least apologized to the woman.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

So he DID shit in her bag?


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Now I like Orton even more.


----------



## Mike Honcho (Mar 11, 2012)

For the life of me, I will never understand why somebody with a long history of being a scumbag motherfucker in multiple areas of life gets an automatic out because he married some skank and knocked her up. Who gives a shit about his stupid fucking family? "BUT HE MATURED!" What the fuck ever. When I was the age little Miss Fuckface RKO was pulling all his more heinous shit, I sure as fuck didn't act that way (I wish I had, if I'd have known that simply not pulling out was the fast track to a clean slate with the world.), and saying "well he doesn't do that NOW!" while stomping your feet like a pissed off child is a copout. He doesn't do it now because he's old enough (and thereby smarter) to know he needs to keep his inner shitheel in check because he's got a lot more to lose than he did 10 years ago (money, image, and the long, loving fellatio of his rabid marks).


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Haha, Orton rules!


----------



## cheese_it (Mar 5, 2012)

I get how some of the responses to this have been a bit over the top...

But to those saying Orton has the right to do this because of his talent (or more so, his talent in comparison to hers) are just terrible people. 

Being better at something than someone and being more respected doesn't mean you should be judged by a different standard to everyone else.

I'm sure you'd feel different if it was a higher up or boss at your wife or girlfriend or sister or mom's workplace, or atleast I'd hope you would.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, old news. BTW, didn't he shit or jack off in her bag years ago?


----------

